# Advice needed



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I have been looking to buy a new sxs and was pretty convinced i wanted a rzr 900 xp until I test drove a 2013 maverick x-rs today. It felt glued to the road and way more comfortable as well as felt way more peppy and the stock exhaust sounded fantastic compared to the popo. Seats were better and instruments too. 

So I'm planning on pulling the trigger on this thing Tuesday. What must have mods do I need to do to this thing? It'll probably end up snorkeled before its done with and I'll need some clutching for oversized tires. 

Anyone running one of these in deep mud/water as well as keeping it somewhat trail friendly? I'm thing 28" terms. Ridiculous stereo, 5000lb winch

All opinions are welcome! Have any of you ran into major issues right out of the box? Anyone switched from a rzr and wish they hadn't?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

A very good friend of mine has a 4" S3 lift, 32" terms and NOTHING but a stock clutch on it. He did change the primary spring to give it that low end torque. He got his snorkels done at PerformanceATV. 
He too was going to buy a XP 900. After riding in the Maverick, he was sold!! He went from a 800 rzr to that bad arse machine and never looked back. 
Issues: steering rack plate has cracked on the 5th ride, in low range your limited on speed and tires spin in the hole unless you put some sort of wire "upgrade" on it. (I don't know much about that, other than there's a mod for it) 
Anyway, all in all...I'm looking at buying one in the spring next year....after the bugs are worked out and more accessories are available for it.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

From what I've read and seen it looks like its a good idea to upgrade the tie rods and buy a front and rear gusset kit. 

Those two seem to be the fix for the current issues. 

The wiring mod I've also read about they call it sport low. Which allows you to turn on sport mode in low range. Brings the top speed back up in low everyone seems to adore that mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

